# Skyrim launch - Steam Error - Failed to start the game (Unknown error)



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 30, 2012)

I sure as hell am repenting to have downloaded a game via Steam.

2 days of painfully slow downloads and now this. The game doesn't even start.

Have you guys experienced this? I hate to go to Steam support, would hate to see a copy pasted usual reply to one and all problems the whole world faces.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 30, 2012)

Restart everything.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just tried that.. didn't work.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 30, 2012)

try "repair install",i believe you can right click on the skyrim icon in your steam library and you get this option "repair",sometimes files get corrupted when you DL them from steam(dawnguard prob. not sure if this occurs with normal skyrim)


----------



## bippukt (Dec 31, 2012)

It might actually be called 'verify the integrity of cache', so try that. Worked for me when Hitman Absolution wouldn't start after a 24GB download!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 31, 2012)

@OP, Make sure GFWL is installed, and Verify Integrity of Game Cache. If it still doesn't work, Run the Game/launcher directly from the skyrim folder. The only 3 things Steam installs for Skyrim is Direct X, GFWL and .net framework, so make sure all three are installed proper. 

If you still have a problem, wait for Steam support to reply. :/


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2012)

1. download slow? Change content delivery server.
2. Verify game cache and defrag game files.
3. Is your pc connected when you try to run for first time?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, tried all, but no help.
Updated Windows, tried verify game cache - it always says 3 files verify unsuccessful and downloads them every time. 

I don't think I got GFWL, rather it is GFW Marketplace. How do I try re-install just those 3 packages?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2013)

Conact Bethseda support.

All details and other FAQ‘s here *support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5580-WEID-4389


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks, will give it a try.

I had Portal 2 disk, installed it today. It was again going through Steam for an update (1.2 GB !!! ) and well after that, it crashes just after showing a black launch screen.

Now I don't know whether it's Steam to blamed or the game, I don't want to crack my head further in this.

Seen a lot of discussions in Steam forums - it's like the whole world's complaining. 

Very bitter experience indeed - am just happy I wasted two days, it's gonna be no more because for me it just ain't worth it.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 1, 2013)

Can you play any game? Do you have your graphic card drivers installed? What is your computer configuration?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 2, 2013)

I had AC Brotherhood and Revelations and F1 2011 before this Steam story. All were running like a charm.

After this Steam download of two games and some Windows update stuff (to Win7 64-bit SP1), all's blown except for F1 2011. Am still able to play fine just this one.

Specs:
Core i5 2500
Intel DH67CL
Corsair 8 GB
MSI GTX 660 non Ti (Driver version 306.91)
FSP SAGA 500W
WD 640 GB HDD
Win 7  - 64 bit


----------



## baccilus (Jan 3, 2013)

There seems to be some general problem with your computer. Also update you graphic driver to the latest one.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 3, 2013)

It's the SP1 update. Should have mentioned that too in your first post. I had the exact same problem, in some computers SP1 corrupts some directx files, Directx11 games run fine, but the lower versions won't run at all. I rolled back SP1 update, and the issue was fixed for me. Try doing that.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 3, 2013)

I doubt that, but will give a try anyways. When I re-enabled getting updates from Microsoft, SP1 was one among several of them. I remember I had tried launching Skyrim before I did the SP1 specifically, but faced the same thing. I think I'll try uninstall just SP1, try running and if no use.. try to get back to some old snapshot point.. Thank you!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jan 5, 2013)

Got them working, had to re-install OS. Yes it would have been the SP1 update in my case too. Thank you!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 5, 2013)

Cheers mate


----------

